# the playboy



## red strat (Sep 20, 2019)

i got this 1965 columbia playboy 88  3 speed off of the market place... seems to be all there? can you tell me how rare and how collectable they are....it should clean up nice.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Kool!


----------



## red strat (Jan 5, 2020)

thank you ...here it is cleaned up


----------

